# Quiet



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This room sure has got quiet!! Did somebody fart?:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I noticed that, too! I like to come check out all the new stuff being turned but it seems like everyone just up and left! :biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I got nothing to share LOL Been working on a piece of cross cut aromatic cedar. Got it all picked out, cut, drilled and glued up to turn a pen. Turned very easy, great color, grain and shape. Sanded to 1500 and was ready to start a CA finish. This is where it all went wrong. 3 days later, stripping refinishing and still not happy. Now the wood is black in some spots. I had this blank in storage for 2 years just waiting for the right time. I will try one more time to strip it down and not put on a finish, heck it soaked up so much CA, it's stabilized LOL Oh well, my Daughter picked out a couple blanks last night and wants to turn them, so I might get something to post


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thinking the same thing.. In my case...personnel problems and the old fart had to go back to work..... I HATE WORK !!!:hairout:

Should be cured in one more week, though...then back to ruining pen blanks...:rotfl:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I thought you guys had had a fight! Way too quiet. How about posting other stuff yall have done besides pens. Strut your stuff!
RT


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> I thought you guys had had a fight! Way too quiet. How about posting other stuff yall have done besides pens. Strut your stuff!
> RT


OK, Carol...anything to please a pretty Lady...:smile:

How 'bout a couple of 'lures' ??..... Dang !!!..they look remarkably like pens somebody just hung a couple of hooks on, don't they ??:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok you asked for it.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Forgot a couple. That should be enough for now.:rotfl:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> OK, Carol...anything to please a pretty Lady...:smile:
> 
> How 'bout a couple of 'lures' ??..... Dang !!!..they look remarkably like pens somebody just hung a couple of hooks on, don't they ??:rotfl:


Those are great - should be able to catch a monster with 'em.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work Bobby. I've been too busy trying to organize my shop, make sales call, do reports and visit doctors. Ready to turn something, Got the live center in from PSI to use with the pen mandrel so I need to see how it works.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Now that's what I'm talking about!


Tortuga said:


> OK, Carol...anything to please a pretty Lady...:smile:
> 
> How 'bout a couple of 'lures' ??..... Dang !!!..they look remarkably like pens somebody just hung a couple of hooks on, don't they ??:rotfl:


I like 'em! I'll bet I could catch something with those!



Bobby said:


> Ok you asked for it.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:





Bobby said:


> Forgot a couple. That should be enough for now.:rotfl:


Very nice Bobby!

Do yall ever do any of these perfume thing-a-ma-bobs?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!
> 
> I like 'em! I'll bet I could catch something with those!
> 
> ...


I haven't done any of them. But I bet I can. Just have to have the kits. I will order some and see.

I got the the live center thing in the mail today with some kits I ordered. I tried it on some plastic and it works great. Sure have to put some pressure on it though.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

On the theme of "missing in action".. what have you guys done to pizz off Jim/GalvBay ?

Got a sneakin' suspicion that we may have lost him to "Smith Point Fever"....:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> On the theme of "missing in action".. what have you guys done to pizz off Jim/GalvBay ?
> 
> Got a sneakin' suspicion that we may have lost him to "Smith Point Fever"....:rotfl:


Sounds like I _may have to make a road trip to smith point and wake him up one day._


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Sounds like I _may have to make a road trip to smith point and wake him up one day._


Purty long swim for an old fart...... just sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*10 bucks says the Old Fart could make it!*

Hi all....just a quick check-in and update. We have been spending a lot of time over at the 'Point chasing those fish. We don't have net access...much less a decent cell phone signal but I do get in and check up on you guys when I can. Looks like everyone is still making some chips despite this heat. Also looks like some of you are getting 'out of the box' and trying some new materials and projects. Keep 'em coming. I still have a BIG chunk of mesquite on my machine that needs a few more hours to be finished. I'll keep you posted. In the mean time...ya'll keep those tools sharp and make a mess! gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Good thing you checked in!! I was looking for my "thongs" so I could make that swim!! And it wouldn't have been pretty.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I am still here too. I frequent 2cool every day, actually a couple of time a day. Have not posted much in this section since I have not made anything to post in a while except blanks. Not going to post blanks since that would be advertising.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

post the scorpion story


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

bill said:


> post the scorpion story


Bill, That is not woodturning or woodworking so it would not belong here, right?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

MesquiteMan said:


> Bill, That is not woodturning or woodworking so it would not belong here, right?


we are not that picky here but if it had to reach then I guess it would be a hazard of woodworking in some areas

it's not about woodworking or woodturning, it's about people that have something in common and like to share with others...the woodworking/woodturning is just the glue that holds us together


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I finally got some time in the shop this week... wife was out of town. Bought a new chain saw and made a big pile of big wood into a big pile of small wood last Sunday. Went thru 2 tanks of gas in the process.

Then I made these 2 cedar pens. They came from the cedar trees that stoor at the gate of my great grandparents home in Bluewater TX. One was blown over by Ike and the other by Rita. They are for a silent auction at our family reunion in a couple weeks.

Then I did something slightly different. I made some calligraphy dip pens. I like them, but they're all a little short. You need a 7-8" blank to start with.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice and the pictures of before and after are great....as well as the IKE--RITA story Thanks LL


----------

